# Windows 10 for XP users



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's How to Get Windows 10 for Free - Maximum PC



> the Windows team announced via the Windows blog that Microsoft will be giving away Windows 10 for free to users of Windows 10 Preview.
> 
> That's right. Even if you're on an older version of Windows, like XP, just go and install Windows 10 Technical Preview now, and when Windows 10 comes out, you'll be prompted for the full, free upgrade.


seems MS are prepared to give windows 10 away to everyone 

Not sure what impact this will have , or how well it will run on a windows XP PC


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, my old machine didn't meet the hardware requirements for Windows 8 so I've got to assume it'll be the same for 10.

Lots of XP machines will likely have the same issue.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not sure I'd upgrade a Windows XP machine to Windows 10, due to the old hardware it would be running.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The only way to know for sure is to run the Windows 10 compatibility checker.
You can go here to reserve your free copy and when the actual 4 square white icon appears in your system tray, you can click it open and one of the things it will do is see if your hardware and software is compatible.
Windows 10 Features - Microsoft


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

If that machine have drivers for at least Windows Vista, there's a chance that the drivers will also works for Windows 10 but I wouldn't bet on it. Pointless if the machine only something like 1GB of RAM and a 1GHz CPU or else.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> The only way to know for sure is to run the Windows 10 compatibility checker.
> You can go here to reserve your free copy and when the actual 4 square white icon appears in your system tray, you can click it open and one of the things it will do is see if your hardware and software is compatible.
> Windows 10 Features - Microsoft



compatibility checker might work for desktops but I would not trust it for laptops. see the oem manfacturer for win 10 drivers or win8. if neither, then do not attempt to upgrade.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Just installed windows10 preview on a Sony Vista laptop - was a reasonable laptop - Bluray, 4GB ram - seems to be working OK - apart from a couple of missing drivers
Base System Device & Unknown Device - so will need to investigate to see what they are

see what happens and if I get the W10 free


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> The only way to know for sure is to run the Windows 10 compatibility checker.


Thank you _so_ much! Been racking my brains last couple of days and had System Update Readiness Tool firmly planted in my head........I knew that wasn't it though!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Upgrade Assistant: FAQ - Windows Help


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

You know what will probably cause a lot of issues for laptops? Laptops with dual GPUs (Intel + NVIDIA, Intel + AMD). This will be a real headache. It's already one, so imagine when Windows 10 will be released.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Aura said:


> You know what will probably cause a lot of issues for laptops? Laptops with dual GPUs (Intel + NVIDIA, Intel + AMD). This will be a real headache. It's already one, so imagine when Windows 10 will be released.


Don't worry, I'm one of those users (Intel + Nvidia drivers). :banghead:

I just had a failure before and I'm sure it will happen again.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

According to a slide found online, you can install W10 on an XP machine if compatible, but a license will have to be bought, it will not be free for that version.


----------



## Aura (Apr 19, 2015)

That's quite an useful chart you have there, thank you.


----------

